# ***OFFICIAL*** Bellator 120 Discussion



## jaycalgary

I'll take Rampage.


----------



## Life B Ez

Four more years rampage? Try more like one at a mediocre level. 

I think Rampage should take it he's in memphis and Mo is arrogant (read as dumb) enough to actually stand and trade with rampage with his hands down like he's Floyd Mayweather.

That push was so scripted, Bjorn looked like he was waiting on a cue.

Mo hyping fights is so cringe worthy. Did he graduate from Tito Ortiz school of hype? 

Also first **** up I've seen how many more to come?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jaycalgary

Shelmenko over Tito. As long as they keep the fights authentic I don't mind if he hype is scripted.


----------



## Life B Ez

Seven straight body kicks from Kongo...and not a single thing done different to stop it.

Then some guy yelling at Smith's corner "onlynone corner man at a time with a cut man." And there was no cut man...

Fatty is gassed.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez

Hahaha jesus christ....did he even throw a punch in that round?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg

Jesus. If you're just going to allow your opponent to treat you like this, then you should probably do something else with your life. 

EDIT: I'm not buying this hype one bit. Either his opponents are god awful or they're being paid off. I've seen two of his fights, and both times his opponents never tried to hit him 100%. Get out of here.


----------



## Life B Ez

Literally anyone with top 20 talent would wreck that kid. My take downs look better than Ricky Rainys...

Also yeah sure he was hurt but wtf...I've heard let him survive how about at least making a guy finish.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jaycalgary

Page was quite the character to watch.


----------



## Life B Ez

Did I just hear Page compared to Anderson Silva....

Holy **** Tito is so much bigger than Frank now. How did those two ever get in a cage together.

"My body is healed and I'm back to 100%" - Tito Ortiz before every fight. Plus, I've got a ton in the tank, but I'm pouring with sweat and out of breath after a warm up and some jogging.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jaycalgary

Well almost anyone would think of Anderson Silva when they see what Page just did as far as showboating in mma. I just think Page wasn't fighting up to his level when he can get away with that. I am still going to be looking forward to his next fight though especially having a perfect record so far.


----------



## jaycalgary

Not the best fight I think the guy was tired and just wanted it over.


----------



## Life B Ez

Thought literally the same thing.

Post fight interview. "If he dies. He dies."

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

I think his ground game is better than Ivans haha


----------



## Rusty

Tito is really sticking with "The Peoples Champion" moniker?


----------



## Stun Gun

Rusty said:


> Tito is really sticking with "The Peoples Champion" moniker?


Apparently lmfao but commentators just said a lot of people hate Tito lol


----------



## Life B Ez

Seriously....Frank Shamrock is the same size as Will Brooks. He's tiny now.

Hahaha dear god Tito and rag dolls was funny but when he said "when I grab him he's going to shit himself." I couldn't help but laugh, might be the liquor. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg

"When I grab him, he's literally going to shit himself." 

Tito is back, ladies and gentleman. 

They're really trying to push this whole size thing. Wonder if it'll actually make a difference.


----------



## Rusty

Didn't realize the vbookie odds were so one sided or I would have bet big on Tito. 
Can I get a 5,000,000 bet on Tito Dudeabides? With the size advantage he'll probably wrestle the shit out of him:jaw:


----------



## Stun Gun

Hard to believe Tito Ortiz used to be my favourite fighter lol


----------



## Rygu

Interesting comparison of the spinning backfist landing to getting a girl pregnant lol...


----------



## Life B Ez

AlphaDawg said:


> "When I grab him, he's literally going to shit himself."
> 
> Tito is back, ladies and gentleman.
> 
> They're really trying to push this whole size thing. Wonder if it'll actually make a difference.


Is that considered a Dq loss or tko?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg

Tito is so ****ed. My god does he look old. So slow and sloppy.

EDIT: Hey, anyone wanna share this crow with me? No way I can finish it all by myself.


----------



## Stun Gun

Tito Ortiz


----------



## Life B Ez

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA well that seriously backfired on Bellator. They can try to oh he's got a big weight disadvantage but one of your best fighters just got choked the f out by a has been from 2005.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty

Dang. Tito is back!!!


----------



## Rygu

Well, way to beat the far smaller guy Tito. Let's see him fight a LHW now.


----------



## jaycalgary

Right on good for Tito.


----------



## Life B Ez

Literally the last thing Bellator wanted.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez

Tito just made this PPV worth the price.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg

Really ******* tired of fighters cutting WWE promos. Shut up and enjoy your win Tito.


----------



## Rygu

He gives the worst post-fight speeches. Ever.


----------



## Rusty

AlphaDawg said:


> Really ******* tired of fighters cutting WWE promos. Shut up and enjoy your win Tito.


He brought it up a notch tonight. Good to see though, maybe we'll see Rampage vs Tito after all:thumbsup:


----------



## Stun Gun

I want King Mo Vs Tito that would be such a funny ass fight


----------



## AlphaDawg

I'd down for Ortiz vs King Mo too. Both fights sound fun. Won't be picking Tito in either case though.


----------



## Stun Gun

Tito would struggle really hard to out grapple Mo. He could maybe get Rampage down, but I don't take Tito in either fight either


----------



## Life B Ez

AlphaDawg said:


> Really ******* tired of fighters cutting WWE promos. Shut up and enjoy your win Tito.


It really isn't a wrestling promo when you outright impersonate someone haha.

Will Brooks thinks Chandler got too comfortable in the spotlight and will dominate him because he can...I have a feeling someone is getting stopped brutally. Chandler is a better wrestler and has been working to outstrike Alvarez who is a far superior striker to Brooks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg

haha Yea, his Hogan impression needs some work.

EDIT: I'd pick Brooks to take this but he didn't even know he'd be fighting for 5 rounds till like a week ago. Might not be ready for 5 rounds.


----------



## Life B Ez

Does Bellator do the five round thing? Or is Rampage v Mo only three rounds?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

I don't really see Brooks winning this fight. Chandler is better everywheres


----------



## Life B Ez

Chandler needs to work on his jab defense. He gets hit way too much with them which won't ko you but **** your timing and allow your opponent to set everything up.

Also appears that Chandler planned to wrestle Eddie not trade with him again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11

Rygu said:


> He gives the worst post-fight speeches. Ever.


I had to stop watching it and mute my tv once he started talking.

Man, they've been in some really "gay" positions in this fight :laugh:


----------



## Life B Ez

"Mma doesn't need anymore boring pitter patter fighters like him." Proceeds to take him down and pitter pack GnP.

There was your scare. Now B-level GSP for three more rounds. I am disappoint Michael Chandler.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11

Life B Ez said:


> "Mma doesn't need anymore boring pitter patter fighters like him." Proceeds to take him down and pitter pack GnP.
> 
> There was your scare. Now B-level GSP for three more rounds. I am disappoint Michael Chandler.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


HA! I was thinking the same thing.

Call me crazy, but I think Brooks might catch Chandler this round or the next.


----------



## Life B Ez

Chandler looks like he's gassing. I might be wrong.

Edit: Chandler is gassed as ****! Again...

If Chandler doesn't get his shit together he's getting stopped in the fourth.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Well, I've overrated Chandler and underrated Brooks it seems. Brooks is impressing me here


----------



## AlphaDawg

YES! I knew Brooks could do this as long he keeps the pace up. Granted it was mostly because of Chandler's mistakes but alas.

That should be a 10-8. No way you can score the 1st and 2nd rds the same as the 3rd. Brooks did more in 3 mins than Chandler did for 10.


----------



## MagiK11

Stun Gun said:


> Well, I've overrated Chandler and underrated Brooks it seems. Brooks is impressing me here


Same here. At the start of the 3rd I noticed a shift in the fight and right after I said Brooks might catch him, he ragdolled him on the ground and mounted him.


----------



## Life B Ez

Stun Gun said:


> Well, I've overrated Chandler and underrated Brooks it seems. Brooks is impressing me here


Same. Not sure what this means as far as who is legit. I thought for sure Chandler and Alvarez were the only guys in Bellator with ufc level skill. Will Brooks has never impressed me so curious if he's just rising to the moment, truly that skilled or Chandler not as good as advertised.

Holy ******* shit! Has Chandler never been to a jiu jitsu class before?!?! He's gassed and beat up because he's just willing giving up his back as soon as he hits the ground. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Life B Ez said:


> Same. Not sure what this means as far as who is legit. I thought for sure Chandler and Alvarez were the only guys in Bellator with ufc level skill. Will Brooks has never impressed me so curious if he's just rising to the moment, truly that skilled or Chandler not as good as advertised.
> 
> Holy ******* shit! Has Chandler never been to a jiu jitsu class before?!?! He's gassed and beat up because he's just willing giving up his back as soon as he hits the ground.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


shit apparently he hasn't I've never seen a guy allow his back to be taken so easily, so many times


----------



## AlphaDawg

Stop telling them to work and stand them up you dumb ass. Christ.

Thank you.

EDIT: God damn it. That was all shoulder. Now Chandler gets to rest.


----------



## Life B Ez

Stun Gun said:


> shit apparently he hasn't I've never seen a guy allow his back to be taken so easily, so many times


Urijah Faber used to do that in the wec but he would immediately explode to his feet again and he didn't gas. But he never did it unless he was getting his guard passed or was landing in side control never when he could get full guard. 

It's 2-2 right now. Winner of the fifth takes this fight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

that back again haha


----------



## MagiK11

Brooks is taking this!


----------



## AlphaDawg

2-2. Whoever takes this wins the fight. Come on Brooks!


----------



## Life B Ez

Seriously I've seen white belts more competent at preventing their back from being taken. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

I hope Brooks wins this now


----------



## Life B Ez

Roy Nelson has a better gas tank than Chandler.

This was a good fight but I feel insulted that the commentators said this was comparable to Chandler v Alvarez. This has been back and forth but it has nothing on Chandler v Alvarez.

Oh my ******* god!!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

That throw was nice


----------



## AlphaDawg

Ugh. This is exactly why MMA judging needs to be reformed. Chandler is going to win this fight doing jack shit while Brooks has been damaging him whenever he can.

EDIT: Welp, nvm. He earned this final round.

EDIT EDIT: Did he just pat Brooks on the face at the end? haha


----------



## Stun Gun

Damn that sucks


----------



## MagiK11

Awesome end. Finally some life from Michael! 

Crazy thing is if the 3rd round was a 10-8 for Brooks this fight will be a draw. Eddie would lose his shit :laugh:


----------



## Stun Gun

yeah Im hoping for the 10-8 round, probably won't happen haha


----------



## Life B Ez

AlphaDawg said:


> Ugh. This is exactly why MMA judging needs to be reformed. Chandler is going to win this fight doing jack shit while Brooks has been damaging him whenever he can.
> 
> EDIT: Welp, nvm. He earned this final round.


All Brooks has done is hold on for dear life from the bottom though. Brooks was handed the damage he did. Chandler just giving up his back was nothing to do with Will Brooks.

I understand what you're saying though. That Chandlers first two rounds and Brooks third really shouldn't both be the same score.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jaycalgary

Can't believe 1 announcer thinks Chandler should win because of the last round.


----------



## Life B Ez

Did anyone else hear Chandler say he hurt his hand just now? Or was I hearing things?

This is a long time for a decision. Expecting goofy scores. I'd laugh if it was a draw. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg

I give it a draw. Chandler got 3 rounds, Brooks got 2 but one was a 10-8. Guarantee no judge gives it a 10-8 though. They have a 10 point system but only use 2 of the god damn numbers.

EDIT: Looks like the scores are hard to add up. Maybe I'm wrong here.


----------



## Stun Gun

Brooks has potential to really get good. Chandler should get the win here


----------



## Life B Ez

AlphaDawg said:


> I give it a draw. Chandler got 3 rounds, Brooks got 2 but one was a 10-8. Guarantee no judge gives it a 10-8 though. They have a 10 point system but only use 2 of the god damn numbers.
> 
> EDIT: Looks like the scores are hard to add up. Maybe I'm wrong here.


It's taking a long time to get the cards in man. You might get your wish.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11

jaycalgary said:


> Can't believe 1 announcer thinks Chandler should win because of the last round.


The announcer is right. If the 3rd round is a 10-9, Chandler's going to win. He won the 1st and 2nd and the 5th round. Brooks won the 3rd and 4th. 

But if round 3 is scored 10-8 for Brooks, fight will be a draw.

EDIT:
I don't see how Brooks won. I wanted him to win by the end, but I think he lost 3 rounds. No way he won round 1 and 2, and the 5th round he lost. I thought Chandler fought shitty, but deserved the win.


----------



## AlphaDawg

WOOOOOOOOOOOW who saw that coming?


----------



## jaycalgary

Judges got it right!


----------



## Stun Gun

Holy shit thats funny


----------



## Life B Ez

Holy ****! How! Seriously how! The best he could pull was a 10-8 second and that's a draw. Come one seriously....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

I want to see the scorecards


----------



## Life B Ez

jaycalgary said:


> Judges got it right!


How?!?! First two Chandler then two Brooks you can't give a guy a round when he gets dropped and almost finished in a round that was almost even. If you give Brooks a 10-8 second it's a draw.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## vilify

Great fight but I had Chandler winning 3 rds to 2 unless rd 3 was scored 10-8.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Using the 10 point system, this was either a draw or Chandler winning. Really don't see how you can score 1,2 or 5 for Brooks. 

That being said, Brooks deserved this. He won the fight as a whole and did a lot more damage throughout. If the scoring system wasn't so shit, there would be no argument.


----------



## Life B Ez

Chandler didn't deserve this win but he won the ******* fight. He's been screwed twice back to back now. The worst this should have been is a draw.

And the commentator just ****ed up and called it a unanimous decision.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11

Life B Ez said:


> Holy ****! How! Seriously how! The best he could pull was a 10-8 second and that's a draw. Come one seriously....
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly! I don't get how he won and I'll repeat, wanted Brooks to win but just don't see how the judges gave him 3 rounds???


----------



## Stun Gun

Im gonna have to rewatch the fight. I don't understand how Brooks got the win.


----------



## Rusty

Thought Brooks won the fight but not the match. Good contest either way.


----------



## jaycalgary

I was a bit preoccupied for the first 2 rounds but when I started watching it was all Brooks except that burst at the end.


----------



## GDPofDRB

I had it 3-2.Chandler. awesome fight though. Cards been entertaining so far.


----------



## Life B Ez

Chandler has been screwed twice now...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

That interview was so awful. 

I'm enjoying this card quite a bit so far. I think the buy rate is going to be terrible but solid card considering the issues they had.


----------



## vilify

1,2,5 was Chandler. 3 & 4 was Brooks by a clear margin.


----------



## SideWays222

Wooow i have never seen anything worse then these Frank/King/Page interviews. Holy awkward ****.


----------



## Life B Ez

Stun Gun said:


> That interview was so awful.
> 
> I'm enjoying this card quite a bit so far. I think the buy rate is going to be terrible but solid card considering the issues they had.


They all have been. Mo has equally as bad interviews as Tito just in a different way.

I agree this ppv was well worth the $35. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rygu

SideWays222 said:


> Wooow i have never seen anything worse then these Frank/King/Page interviews. Holy awkward ****.


Exactly my thoughts lol. Frank's voice is creeping me out as well.


----------



## Stun Gun

This TNA like feud between Rampage/Mo is killing me lmfao


----------



## Life B Ez

SideWays222 said:


> Wooow i have never seen anything worse then these Frank/King/Page interviews. Holy awkward ****.






Rygu said:


> Exactly my thoughts lol. Frank's voice is creeping me out as well.


Was Frank thar skinny when he was working for Strikeforce?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

No Frank looks smaller than normal.


----------



## Rusty

Frank Shamrocks interviews are cracking me up. 

Back to you guys...


----------



## Rygu

Life B Ez said:


> Was Frank thar skinny when he was working for Strikeforce?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He has gotten smaller for sure. With his voice/look/braces/build it's hard to believe he toyed with Ortiz.


----------



## Life B Ez

If Mo does that lead hand on his waist shitty Floyd shoulder roll nonsense he's going to sleep.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11

I want Rampage to light MO right up! Hopefully it doesn't turn into a straight up wrestling match for 5 rounds. 

WAR RAMPAGE!


----------



## SideWays222

Life B Ez said:


> Was Frank thar skinny when he was working for Strikeforce?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I couldnt really tell tbh but his face did look thin. 

And yeah his voice and his speaking pattern was like some psycho murderer weirdo speech pattern. 

Whats with this cussing promo between these 2. I feel like i am back at UFC 1 or something.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Can't wait for them to completely ignore Brooks and make Chandler/Alvarez III anyways. OR better yet, have Chandler vs Held II for the Interim Interim belt.


----------



## Life B Ez

Rygu said:


> He has gotten smaller for sure. With his voice/look/braces/build it's hard to believe he toyed with Ortiz.


I thought that myself early when he interviewed Tito. He looked like a featherweight next to Tito I was like how the **** did those two ever get in the cage together. I thought he got the braced removed finally.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Life B Ez said:


> If Mo does that lead hand on his waist shitty Floyd shoulder roll nonsense he's going to sleep.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah hes going to get his head knocked off if he tries to be Mayweather tonight.


----------



## Life B Ez

MagiK11 said:


> I want Rampage to light MO right up! Hopefully it doesn't turn into a straight up wrestling match for 5 rounds.
> 
> WAR RAMPAGE!


Is this five rounds?




Stun Gun said:


> Yeah hes going to get his head knocked off if he tries to be Mayweather tonight.


Yeah. Rampage might be way past his prime but he still has solid boxing and crazy power.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Life B Ez said:


> Is this five rounds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Rampage might be way past his prime but he still has solid boxing and crazy power.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah I think its an interim title fight as well lmfao. 

Yeah Rampage can still throw a mean hook, and Mo is no Money Mayweather when it comes to striking. 

I think Mo is gonna wrestle Rampage here


----------



## MagiK11

Stun Gun said:


> Yeah I think its an interim title fight as well lmfao.
> 
> Yeah Rampage can still throw a mean hook, and Mo is no Money Mayweather when it comes to striking.
> 
> *I think Mo is gonna wrestle Rampage here*


Same here. 

And Life B Ez, yeah I think it's a 5 rounder.

I was wrong. 3 rounds.


----------



## SideWays222

Stun Gun said:


> Yeah I think its an interim title fight as well lmfao.
> 
> Yeah Rampage can still throw a mean hook, and Mo is no Money Mayweather when it comes to striking.
> 
> I think Mo is gonna wrestle Rampage here


hell yea. He would be really stupid to stand a strike with Page. But a healthy rampage has really good take down defense.


----------



## Life B Ez

Well guess we all got our answer that was quick. 

At least it's a three rounder.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

that a quick takedown haha


----------



## Life B Ez

Mo is going to do this for three rounds.

Hey look the Michael Chandler defense. Want to get up? Just give up your back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Life B Ez said:


> Mo is going to do this for three rounds.
> 
> Hey look the Michael Chandler defense. Want to get up? Just give up your back.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL must be a Bellator technique. 

I want to see Mo fight a guy with equal wrestling skills.


----------



## Life B Ez

Not sure how I let it get this far without the required "Bout to be some black on black crime!"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222

Kingo Mo looks scared on the feet.


----------



## MagiK11

Rampage should have charged the last 10 seconds. He lost the round already so he should have just went crazy!


----------



## Stun Gun

Well that was Mo's Round but not much happened other than the nice takedowns. 

Mo is so awful on the feet


----------



## Life B Ez

Looks like that first takedown suprised rampage he's shrugged him off a lot this round.

Rampage needs to stop putting his back on the cage and get to the center. Just cost himself to round getting taken down.

Oh Mo was hurt there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11

Mo's left eye is busted up. Hoping Rampage can end the fight.


----------



## Rusty

King Mo cuddling for his life.


----------



## Stun Gun

Mo seems tired.


----------



## Life B Ez

Ramapge is loading that uppercut up big time. Trying to catch Mo shooting in.

Even going to the finaq round damn wish this was five.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg

1-1 imo. LAst round wins it. Could see judges with short attention spans giving it 2-0 Mo though.


----------



## Stun Gun

I'd say its 1-1 but I could see it being 2-0 for MO


----------



## AlphaDawg

Oh shit. If Mo wins, you know what this means? Newton vs King Mo III! Can't wait for the end of Bellator's greatest trilogy.


----------



## MagiK11

I never understand why Rampage allows him to push him up on the fence. He should have started to circle out the second his back is near the fence.


----------



## SideWays222

They both seem tired to me.

Man i want Page to win so bad but im not too sure he will.


Yeah i think this fight is over. King Mo via cuddle.


----------



## Life B Ez

AlphaDawg said:


> 1-1 imo. LAst round wins it. Could see judges with short attention spans giving it 2-0 Mo though.





Stun Gun said:


> I'd say its 1-1 but I could see it being 2-0 for MO


Agreed looks like Mo has cuddled his way to a shitty win.

Michael Chandler defense makes another appearance. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Mo has done like 0 damage Rampage gave him the fight because he just backs into the damn cage.


----------



## Life B Ez

Stun Gun said:


> Mo has done like 0 damag. Rampage gave him the fight because he just backs into the damn cage.


Consistently been his problem fighting in a cage.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11

SideWays222 said:


> They both seem tired to me.
> 
> Man i want Page to win so bad but im not too sure he will.
> 
> 
> Yeah i think this fight is over. King Mo via cuddle.


I agree. Rampage didn't do enough in the 3rd. If he doesn't end very strong or ko him he's going to lose.


----------



## Rusty

Rampage via cheap shot after the decision.


----------



## Rygu

Mo is ******* awful.


----------



## AlphaDawg

I could see 2 and 3 going to Page. I could also see all going to Mo. No idea how this is gonna get scored.

I give it 2-1 Rampage. Rampage did most damage in 2 and 3 and Mo ran just way too much. Too much timidity. Did everything he could to avoid a fight.


----------



## Life B Ez

Mo is too tired to stand.....jesus he barely did anything. Remember when he was the next big thing? Damn he's such a waste.

Queen Mo says he'll take a rematch? So after all that talk about smashing rampage he D-level Rashad's him.

Come on mma judging! !!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222

MagiK11 said:


> I agree. Rampage didn't do enough in the 3rd. If he doesn't end very strong or ko him he's going to lose.


Am i the only one who wishes this was a 5 round fight??

This should have been the co main event. It completely killed the momentum of a great night of fights.


----------



## MagiK11

Rusty said:


> Rampage via cheap shot after the decision.


hahaha a few minutes ago I thought of Paul Daley and wondered if Page would ko him once they declared Mo the winner, and quit MMA.


----------



## Stun Gun

That fight was not fun.

King Mo is so terrible haha


----------



## M.C

I was not entertained.


----------



## Rygu

SideWays222 said:


> Am i the only one who wishes this was a 5 round fight??


It would have looked like 2 black Tank Abbots by the 5th round.


----------



## Life B Ez

HAHAHAHAHAHA FINALLY A SHIT DECISION GOES THE WAY I WANT!!!! **** OFF MO!

Also lmao at Mo "you know who won you know who won" with a closed eye. Not talking about a rematch now are you princess.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jaycalgary

Good rampage busted him up way more.


----------



## Stun Gun

Mo you suck my god. 

Rampage calling for a rematch lmfao


----------



## AlphaDawg

The way it should be. You can't just avoid the fight as much as you can. Didn't do shit with his takedowns and ran for his life. 

That being said, really sad with this. Mo is clearly done.


----------



## SideWays222

Wow that was a horrible decision.


----------



## MagiK11

Glad he won but think he lost. I don't like Mo as a fighter but Rampage wasn't active in the 3rd.

Man, Mo is a thug, and curses too much. Bad representative for the sport.


----------



## Life B Ez

Usually the guy going "you know I won" is the guy that did more damage and then lost because of the ten point system. Not the guy that won on a ten point system but got his ass kicked.

Haha Rampage has a list haha. Wow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222

I wish the judging in MMA was damage based

But sadly in MMA cuddling does win fights. This was a bad decision based on the way MMA is scored.



*Juding from Mos face you you can tell he really thought he won that fight*


Ummmm Judging from Rampages face you can tell Rampage really thought he lost that fight. lol


----------



## Life B Ez

This is the same as the Chandler fight. Except I'm happy with the winner this time, so I'm going to ignore how bad the scoring was.

"Great crowd" only single shots of random women in the crowd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jaycalgary

How do you think mo won just by wrestling? Can you even remember 1 good punch he landed? Didn't think so.


----------



## Stun Gun

That card was pretty fun haha 
I really do not want a rematch with Rampage/Mo 

Make Mo Vs Tito happen that fight would be so much fun with the stupid trash talk


----------



## Life B Ez

jaycalgary said:


> How do you think mo won just by wrestling? Can you even remember 1 good punch he landed? Didn't think so.


Unfortunately it's how mma is scored.

I was pleasantly suprised by this event. Doubt I'd order another card unless it's Chandler v Alvarez 3.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222

jaycalgary said:


> How do you think mo won just by wrestling? Can you even remember 1 good punch he landed? Didn't think so.


Well wrestling is part of MMA so thats how...

But yea i can remember him landing 2-3 good punches. That isnt saying much but i can remember it.


----------



## vilify

Horrible decision. Rampage didn't do anything in the 3rd round MMA judging is disgraceful. King Mo sucks but he still won the fight.


----------



## arkanoydz

agree with everyone, had no doubt the judges would award the wrestlef***er once more - glad with the 'wrong' decision though!


----------



## SideWays222

vilify said:


> Horrible decision. Rampage didn't do anything in the 3rd round MMA judging is disgraceful. King Mo sucks but he still won the fight.


This...

King Mo EASILEY won round 1

Rampage won round 2

In the third round Rampage didnt land any good punches either and spend majority of the fight on the ground or against the fence trying to stop takedowns. So what exactly did Rampage do to win round 3??


Lets all laugh at Cormiers comment.


"This guy insisted that I fight. This guys called me when I was at my lowest point everyday. This guy paid my mortgage when I was broke. Hes my brother and I can't wait until he competes this weekend in his 1st ppv main event. You don't meet many people like Muhammad Lawal in one lifetime and I am lucky to have this guy. *Watch him put an end to rampage career.* Mo you a champion my brother and good luck. You won't need it. #brother #teamthirsty #okstate #worldteam my brother. Kick his ass MO!"


By turning the fight into a cuddle fight??? I guess that could ruin Rampages tough guy image.


----------



## MagiK11

jaycalgary said:


> How do you think mo won just by wrestling? Can you even remember 1 good punch he landed? Didn't think so.


Going by the way they score fights which is "effective striking, effective grappling, control of the ring/fighting area, effective aggressiveness and defense.", MO clearly won the first round. 

He wrestled the crap out of Rampage for the whole round. So Effective grappling, control of the ring and effective aggressiveness were on his side.

Round 2 Rampage won by lighting MO up with strikes and stuffed almost all of Mo's takedowns. 

Round 3, Rampage didn't land much, was head hunting and missing, while Mo controlled Rampage, took him down. So he won the grappling, control of the ring, and nullified Rampages striking the last round.

You have to realize with the 10 point must system, fights are scored round by round. So even though a fighters beats the piss out of the other guy but loses more rounds than the other, they lose. And based on this scoring system I truly believe Rampage only won round 2.


----------



## M.C

I also agree that I think Jackson won only round 2. I thought Mo clearly won rounds 1 and 3.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Mo only has himself to blame. What the judges saw was one man running for his life away from another. He ran so much that they completely ignored what he had done earlier and only focused on how scared he was for the last min. Was he hurt? Did Rampage tag him good? Is he done? Who knows. Judges probably thought at least one of those was right.


----------



## TheAuger

A terrible decision in what was a sh*t fight. I don't know how anyone can give Rampage the 1st or 3rd round.


----------



## SideWays222

The decision reminded me of this






(6:00)

When Ninja Rua beat Rampage but they give the decision to Rampage. But then Rampage admitted he lost and tried to give the trophy to Ninja.



Man Rampage was different back then. Like go to 9:00min mark when he says "I just dont want to let you down coach" and he has glasses on. Does not remind me of the Jackson we see today.


----------



## Life B Ez

The judges literally made no sense. They give Brooks the fifth based upon his wrestling and control and don't award chandler for hurting him and backing him up. Then they award Rampage the third based upon him backing Mo up and having him less hurt. Makes little sense.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222

Life B Ez said:


> The judges literally made no sense. They give Brooks the fifth based upon his wrestling and control and don't award chandler for hurting him and backing him up. Then they award Rampage the third based upon him backing Mo up and having him less hurt. Makes little sense.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think i know what happened

Cecile Peoples was part of a secret experiment to make him 3x smarter but instead of his intelligence being raised he was divided into 3 with his intelligence being split between the 3 cecile peoples. So not only did we have 3 ceciles judging the fight they were each running at 33.3% intelligence. 

We saw the end result of that.

One of the government officials was quoted saying



> "WHAT HAVE WE DONE!! WE NEVER SHOULD HAVE PLAYED GOD!!!"


----------



## JWP

SideWays222 said:


> I wish the judging in MMA was damage based
> 
> But sadly in MMA cuddling does win fights. This was a bad decision based on the way MMA is scored.
> 
> 
> 
> *Juding from Mos face you you can tell he really thought he won that fight*
> 
> 
> Ummmm Judging from Rampages face you can tell Rampage really thought he lost that fight. lol


I totally agree. I do remember a forum member not long ago saying damage has NO bearing on scoring.

If that is the case then surely it can't be called a fight


----------



## SideWays222

JWP said:


> I totally agree. I do remember a forum member not long ago saying damage has NO bearing on scoring.
> 
> If that is the case then surely it can't be called a fight


I know that defending takedowns and submissions scores zero points as they have decided that defending the takedown/sub is the positive so it does not need to also score points.

It could very well be that way when it comes to "damage" as well cause hurting your opponent and getting a finish does not need much more incentive. (But dont quote me on that it has been a while since i read the scoring criteria. Il touch up on it tomorrow and post it for anyone interested)

I think there is no doubt that Rampage won the standup portion of the fight but at the same time he didnt do enough on the feet to consistently score points. King Mo simply won more of the categories for a longer period thus scoring more points and winning 2 of the rounds.

I mean people seem to forget that "Wrestling" at its core does not involve punching people (The sport is Mixed Martial Arts not Ultimate Fighting Championship). So you can win the wrestling aspect without doing too much ground and pound.


----------



## Andrus

Lawal got robbed


----------



## HitOrGetHit

He didn't do anything at all. He did nothing with his takedowns and his striking was embarrassing. I can't stand when wrestlers take rounds based on doing absolutely nothing. Rampage did much more with his striking than Lawal did with his grappling. Other than hugging Rampage to death.


----------



## Stapler

Whether he was at a size disadvantage or not, can we now stop pretending Shlemenko is anything more than a big fish in a small pond? A size disadvantage wouldn't make him look that easy to dispose of. Especially against a guy who hasn't looked great in a long time. I've been convinced that Shlemenko would be nothing more than a gate keeper in the UFC for a while. Barely beating guys like Cooper (who would have won in a three round fight) should have been enough evidence for us. Tito being passed his prime and a lot slower than he used to be is more of a disadvantage than a slight size disadvantage.

Good job Tito! Nice to see the old era getting some love. Even better when they're exposing guys who are hyped to be top competition.

About the Rampage vs. King Mo decision, call me crazy, but I think it is good for the sport entertainment wise. The day grinders who play it safe realize blanketing isn't enough to secure wins is the day MMA will always be exciting. Yeah I know what you're thinking, "it's a sport and it loses legitimacy!", but entertainment is important. If every single fighter played it safe and did just enough to win, organizations like Bellator and UFC would be on a huge decline. Casual fans are just as important as you hardcore fans who are by the book. Even more so actually considering there are many more of them. This is a money making business and I want this sport to continue to grow. I'm not saying all safe fighters should be screwed over, but a couple of odd decisions like these could encourage them to be a little bit more aggressive thus leading to more active fights. I'm sure I'm in the minority here, but the days of lay and pray, wall and stall, and (insert a lightly hit then run term here) need to come to an end if people are expected to pay big bucks. I know fighters are ultimately in it for themselves, not for our entertainment, but the same goes for us. So yeah, that's why I don't care about bad decisions like these.

Of course if they just changed the scoring system, we would be set, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Rauno

I wonder how many buy's this got..


----------



## MagiK11

Rauno said:


> I wonder how many buy's this got..


I streamed it, so that doesn't count. Doubt they made a ton.


----------



## Life B Ez

Rauno said:


> I wonder how many buy's this got..


Someone on here guessed it would fo 25k I think it'll be around 100k Rampage is still a name. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SideWays222

Life B Ez said:


> Someone on here guessed it would fo 25k I think it'll be around 100k Rampage is still a name.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Iv seen some people guess 10-15k lol


----------



## The Best Around

For those familiar with wrestling, I would compare Bellator to like TNA as UFC is to WWE. TNA at some points got 30-50K buys, but in the past several years, it's been closer to 10K buys. If I had to make a guess, they got 15-20K buys. I think the better question is, which number is higher: Bellator PPV buys, or Fight Pass subscribers?

Watched the Ortiz fight and that's it. Man, that looked unfair in terms of size, lol. Rest of the show sounds like a mess. Chandler got robbed as I've read, but Alvarez/Chandler still might be next. Heard Rampage/Mo sucked, Mo got robbed, and Mo cursed out the boss. Sounds all just like a giant mess.


----------



## King Daisuke

It was a very good PPV IMO. I was entertained and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## edlavis88

For what it worth front row Brian tweeted that preliminary numbers are around 50k buys... Not great!!


----------



## Rauno

The Best Around said:


> Sounds all just like a giant mess.


All in all, a regular day in the Bellator office. :thumbup:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

